# Military Coin Display Stand



## TimR (Jun 2, 2014)

My BIL served in the Army and now works down at Eglin AFB. He mentioned something about a coin stand and wanting something to display various coins on his desk at the base. I searched around and found this very simple design that can be easily modified for many size variations. This one is 13" long, 6" wide and 2" thick at the back. Being solid, it has a nice heft to it. The two holes at the bottom are for taking a special coin that you get 2 of, and displaying front and back of them.
Walnut body with ebony on the ends and signed on back with a "Thanks for your service" note. 
He had called me up asking about it last Friday, and provided me with some guidelines on size. I had to chuckle when he texted me today (found out my wife leaked the completion to his wife) and asked me what it will cost. That was worth more than any dollar figure!  It will be in the mail as a gift this week.

Basic steps to how I made this:
- Sand/plane board to clean up each side
- Bandsaw a tilt and clean up cut side. I did this by hot gluing the 'good sides' and then running thru the drum sander again.
- Cut the slots , 1/4" side x 5/16" deep. I used several passes on table saw.
- Clean up slots with sandpaper and knock off sharp edges.
- Glue end pieces on clamp overnight. 
- Final trim/sand to bring end pieces flush with body of piece.
- Knock off all sharp edges, sand and finish with Antique Oil (or your choice finish)

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you for thanking him for his service!!! And it looks cool also!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 2, 2014)

Very nice job! Appreciate your BIL's service. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 3, 2014)

Great job! He should really love that!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

